# ::المساعده في fdm , wdm , tdm



## aymin_2010 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني العزاء اقدم لكم تحية طيبه الى جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدي الرائع وسال الله التوفيق للجميع لما يحب ويرضا ....................:85: 
اخواتي الاعزاء احتاج الي بعض المساعده او الى بعض المعلومات او بعض الكتب او المناهج حول هذه الاشياء ويفضل ان يكون المنهج باللغه العربيه .

وهي اختصار للـــــــــ 
_Frequency Division Multiplexing
Wave __Division Multiplexing
Time __Division Multiplexing 
وجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:20: .............
_


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي العزير/ لن اتكلم بشكل علمي بحت ولكن سأشرحها بكل تبسيط لكي تستفيد بشكل اكبر بأذن الله سوف أبدأ ب TDM :

وهو تخيل اني انا المسئول عن نقل أحاديث ثلاثة اشخاص بمدينة الرياض الى ثلاثة اشخاص بمدينة جده يتكلمون بوقت واحد وعندي علم مسبق أن الوقت التي تستغرقه الكلمة الواحده هي ثانية واحده و أعرف ان مدة حديثهم لن يطول عن دقيقتين ببساطة سوف انظر للشخص الأول لمدة ثانية وأكتب كلامه ثم الثاني ثم الثالث ثم ارجع للأول لمدة ثانية ثم الثاني ثم الثالث حتى تنتهي الدقيقتين ثم اذهب بسرعة البرق الى جده وأعطي كلمة الشخص الأول الى الشخص الأول بجده ثم الثاني لمدة ثانية ثم الثالث لمدة ثانية ثم اعيد التبليغ بالرساله حتى تنتهي الدقيقتين ثم أعود الى الرياض كي انقل حديث أخر وهكذا الذي يحكمني هنا هو عامل الوقت فأنا خصصت لكل شخص ثانية ثابتة وللحديث كله دقيقتين.... هكذا بال TDM نأخذ 64Kb/s بأقل من 125us من 32 مصدر كي نكون معلومات سرعتها 2.048Mb/s (E1 في النطام الأوروبي ومن 24 مصدر بسرعة (T1) 1.536Mb/s ,,وهذا النظام الأمريكي.......

TDM ببساطة اساس التراسل التزامنية الضوئية, والهاتف الأرضي.... ((( بأختصار التردد ثابت بين كل الشرائح الزمنية والزمن يختلف بينها)))

و الأن ال FDM , WDM: 

ويعتبر الFDM و WDM وجهان لعملة واحدة فهم احداهما يقتضي فهم الأخرى...

الFDM:

هي عملية حجز نطاق لأرسال جميع البيانات في نفس الوقت ولكن بتخصيص تردد مختلف لكل أشارة كما هو الضوء هو عبارة عن مجموعة اطياف نستطيع فصلها بواسطة المنشور وكل لون من الألوان يحمل تردد مختلف عن الأخر ولكنهم يجتمعون بالضوء وينتقلون بنفس الوقت...(((نفس الوقت لكن بأختلاف التردد تتم عملية نقل البيانات)))

WDM :

هي عملية حجز اطوال موجية لنقل كمية من الأشارات كما هو المثال السابق الضوء يحمل عدة الوان كل لون له طول موجي مختلف عن الأخر ينتقلون بنفس الوقت....((((نفس الوقت لكن بأختلاف الأطوال الموجية تتم عملية نقل البيانات))))

العلاقة بين الطول الموجي والتردد كما هو معروف ===> الطول الموجي=سرعة الضوء \التردد

تستخدم ال FDM عادة في الأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية لأنه يهمنا تردد الموجة والنطاق المستخدم لذلك
وتستخدم ال WDM عادة بالأتصالات الضوئية لأنه يهمنا الطول الموجي بالضوء والليزر لأن خصائص الناقل ((وهي الألياف البصرية)) تختلف من طول موجي الى اخر...

أتمنى ان تكون المعلومات كافية​


----------



## aymin_2010 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا المشاركة الطيبه واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نزيك (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههه مش هظا المطلوب ممكن dwdm


----------

